# Water cycle question.



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

I have an aquarium that's been running for 2 years now and had to give back the 3 Caribes living in it 2 weeks ago. I also had to do a 50% water change last week and it's been empty ever since.

Does 2 weeks without any fish in the tank + a 50% water change can mess up the aquarium cycle. If so, what can I do to make sure it's up to par as I'm getting my new fish this coming Friday ?

Thanks,

Naeco


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

2 weeks without a food source for the bacteria probably killed them. Start the cycle over again.


----------



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> 2 weeks without a food source for the bacteria probably killed them. Start the cycle over again.


I will get some goldfish tomorow and some Cycle.

*Can I just use the PRIME product(see pic) instead of CYCLE ?*


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

prime is a water conditioner, and I dont think cycle does much. You do need some water conditioner, but that wont help the cycle go any faster.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

naeco said:


> 2 weeks without a food source for the bacteria probably killed them. Start the cycle over again.


I will get some goldfish tomorow and some Cycle.

*Can I just use the PRIME product(see pic) instead of CYCLE ?*
[/quote]

That doesn't seem to have any type of bacteria additive to it. However, a product like BioSpira can certainly get the job done more often than not. That "Prime" might help the fish, but it won't help the cycle by any means, unless there is something I don't see or am not reading.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Prime=no help with cycle as stated above. Bio-spira is a great product IMO and I have had nothing but success with it. Another option is if you have another cycled tank in your possession then you can just take some established media from that one and place it in your other tank to help speed up the cycle.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

As a side note, make sure that if you get BioSpira, get it from a reputable source. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that BioSpira has a very short shelf-life, and must be kept refrigerated as well. I wouldn't imagine that live bacteria could live for very long. If you get bad BioSpira, you're just wasting your time and money.


----------



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

I cant believe 2 weeks is enough to kill all bacteria &#8230; I really fu**ed up this time !

I have no choice but to pick up my new fish this coming Friday so I will get 10 goldfish tomorrow and some cycle anyways just to be on the safe side. Do you think it will be OK by Friday ?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

try the bio spira route.
and someone correct me if im wrong, but cant u get established filter media from fish stores..... they might charge but still might be worth trying.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I believe many lfs will give or sell you old media. That and BioSpira would be your best bet. You could very likely get the tank cycled by friday if you move ASAP. As for adding fish, it depends what you're putting in. Either way, it's definitely no good for the fish to be in there during the cycle, but depending upon its hardiness, it may be able to live through it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If the tank has been up and running for two YEARS, then going fishless for two weeks is not going to destroy all the bacteria. Does the tank need to fully cycle again, no. Will the tank have a slight mini cycle, maybe. Two weeks is nothing. Now, if you were talking two month that could be a different story. Granted, the bacteria needs a source of food which has been lacking for two weeks, but that is not going to wipe clean the two years of foundation.

If you want get some dither fish to feed NH4 until the new fish arrive. I personally would not spend additional money on a bacteria additive for a two week gap.



















Forgot to move this thread


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> If the tank has been up and running for two YEARS, then going fishless for two weeks is not going to destroy all the bacteria. Does the tank need to fully cycle again, no. Will the tank have a slight mini cycle, maybe. Two weeks is nothing. Now, if you were talking two month that could be a different story. Granted, the bacteria needs a source of food which has been lacking for two weeks, but that is not going to wipe clean the two years of foundation.
> 
> If you want get some dither fish to feed NH4 until the new fish arrive. I personally would not spend additional money on a bacteria additive for a two week gap.
> 
> ...


Whats it matter if the tank has been running for two years, tens years or more?

Maybe not all, but I am sure a lot of the bacteria will be dead. He is going to get an ammonia spike and then a nitrite spike. Maybe not as big as the fist cycle but its going to happen.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After 2 weeks your bacteria is all dead. If you are definately getting the fish on Friday I would not even bother with the goldfish. You will make the situation worse for your p's. "Cycle" does not contain the correct nitrifying bacteria so don't waste your money. Just put your p's in the tank with a couple tablespoons of predissolved salt, conditioner, and buy bio spira asap. Once you introduce your p's you to the tank you will detect ammonia on your test kit in about a week. Once you detect ammonia pour in the bio spira. They'll be fine within 7-10 days after that.


----------

